# Replay Tv With Directv D12 BOX Serial port



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi .

I just bought a Replay tv DVR recorder from ebay . I wanted to know if the d12 box will able to change the channels the proper way . Im tols you need a low speed data port for this or the IRBlast hooked up to change the channels . I was wondering if anyone had them change the channels without messing with it . Some people on the replay site said it wont do it . The reason I got this box Im not going to pay directv 20.00 a month for there box . So to save some money for now . Im going to use replay tv . I also hear that it has commercial skip that way better than TiVo too . I had a direct tv TiVo in the early 2000's and it was costly to pay for service , it had a montly fee for TiVo and to directv as well . I didn't get the replay box as we speak in in process of being shipped tomy house . If for some reason I need a new box from directv that's compatible to change the channels on the replay tv dvr . What boxes from Direct tv are being discounted by them . I would like some one to list all the directv boxes that still a serial and low speed data port if you can . But first Im going to see if the replay dvr willchange channels with the new D12 box from directv .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can use a USB to RS232 serial adapter and control the D12 using serial data control. I think there are some adapters that work and some that don't, you may need to do a little research / searching to find specific models. You can also control it with an IR blaster. So whichever method you prefer, and is easier to set up should work for you.

None of the DirecTV branded boxes have an actual RS232 serial port any more.


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok thanks I just have to wait to see how it go's . Nut until now im ok .


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If that doesn't work, you can actually _SCHEDULE the D12 to change channels automatically_ and turn itself on and off! This is a carryover from the VCR days but it should work fine with your setup.

Press MENU on the D12 and then select MANAGE AUTOTUNES. You can schedule shows right from the DirecTV program guide on your D12. It even has a "TO DO" list like DirecTV DVRs so you can see if your autotunes are all set up correctly.

Just schedule the shows on the D12 to match the recording times your Replay will be recording and you'll be all set.


----------



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I cant get it to work I ordered the serial port to usb converter and it didn't work . Ill try again sometime soon .


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

duckland23 said:


> I cant get it to work I ordered the serial port to usb converter and it didn't work . Ill try again sometime soon .


Did you search the forums for the info on which converters work and which don't??


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Try searching or asking here:

http://www.avsforum.com/f/27/replaytv-showstopper-pvrs


----------

